# Conti EX contact DW thumbs up!



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Put the extreme contact DW's on my car and love em! 245/40/18. They hook up amazingly well, with my auto, and drive smooth! Very satisfied. I cant speak for the handling part, like as in steering response. My OEM tires were dead when I bought the car, so I dont really know how well it handled out of the box. I havn't gotten too friskey on curves yet and going from my Vett to the GTO I am a little tentative


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Cool, Thanks for the review.


----------

